# Beersmith recipe cloud account basic or gold?



## Truman42 (28/10/13)

Howdy gents,

Im thinking about getting Beersmith and using beersmith mobile to edit recipes and copy them back and forwards to a cloud account. I have been looking at the various beersmith cloud membership options and have a question regarding why I would need to have anything other than the free basic account.

Basic membership stores 15 recipes online. But as I am generally only working on one or two recipes at a time why would I need anymore than this? Once Ive brewed and updated the recipe with my results I would keep it saved on my PC and only save it back to the cloud if I decided to brew it again.

Im also thinking that with the bookmarks (10 with basic) and direct download links that they wont be needed either. I dont really want to use this to store recipes in the cloud so I can access them anywhere but more so to be able to edit and work on current recipes I am brewing or going to brew, and use the timers etc on brew day from my ipad.

So has any paid for the gold membership and if so what was the reason? Are there any advantages to paying for this over using the basic?


----------



## syl (28/10/13)

It's a rip off. I use Google Drive to move my recipes around, what a scam. 15 items??? It's not even handled gracefully in the application. If it was like Steam where anytime you login, it brings all of your details and preferences across it would be a useful feature.


----------



## Mardoo (28/10/13)

You should tell them that Syl. Great comparison and a good idea.


----------



## Truman42 (28/10/13)

I was thinking about maybe using google drive or similar but how do you open the recipes on your Ipad or iphone in Beersmith mobile from Google drive? Or visa versa for that matter. You cant get the recipes in and out of beersmith mobile at all.

Just to add 15 items is the free version. If you pay or gold membership which is $10.00 a year you get 125 recipes.


----------



## tricache (28/10/13)

I'm happy with the free one..I just throw my last 5 recipes (ones I have just done or about to do) in my cloud and the rest just locally on my computer


----------



## Truman42 (28/10/13)

tricache said:


> I'm happy with the free one..I just throw my last 5 recipes (ones I have just done or about to do) in my cloud and the rest just locally on my computer


Thats along the lines of what I was thinking. I would nver have more than 15 recipes on the go at once. Usually just a couple that im working on either tweaking to my liking or about to brew. Once Ive brewed that recipe I could store it on my PC after Ive added notes etc until next time I might decide to brew it.


----------



## QldKev (28/10/13)

I like the Google Drive option, then you can have all your recipes for free.


----------



## Truman42 (28/10/13)

QldKev said:


> I like the Google Drive option, then you can have all your recipes for free.


Not sure about android but you certainly can't use the Google drive option on an IOS device.


----------



## Grainer (28/10/13)

```
I was thinking of creating an access database that did a similar thing..need to see if my colleage can help me
```


----------



## bum (28/10/13)

Truman said:


> Not sure about android but you certainly can't use the Google drive option on an IOS device.


Could be done on Android but would be fiddly.

Much like recipe design, I guess.


----------



## WarmBeer (29/10/13)

```
access database
```


Don't you dare use those two words together. Just don't you dare...


----------



## Truman42 (29/10/13)

Well it sounds like I just need the basic account going by the way I use it, with no advantage to upgrade.


----------



## bum (29/10/13)

bum said:


> Could be done on Android but would be fiddly.
> 
> Much like recipe design, I guess.


This is assuming BeerSmith doesn't prevent it, of course. May not be possible here either.


----------

